# Too Small for Soloist Carbon???



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey everyone, I am in the market for a new bike and surprise surprise, the Soloist Carbon is one of the bikes at the top of my list. However, I have heard from a number of different people that because of my size/build (I am 5'6" tall and weigh around 135 lbs.) the Soloist Carbon would beat me up. Is this true? Is the bike really too stiff for a 135 lbs. rider? The bike is supposedly lightning fast, and at $2800, it's an enticing option. Also, I received the following response to one of my threads in the Frams & Fork Forum:

"I'm your size and owned an R3 for 200 miles, before selling it. In a 51cm size, the geometry is goofy and it rides pretty rough. The Soloist has the same geometry. The front-center is shorter than any other brand of the the same size - the result of a short reach and a steep HTA. You'll have a huge amount of toe overlap. 

A Colnago will be just the opposite, with the longest front-center, primarily due to the slack head tube angle.

Any bike ridden in crits should be one you can afford to crash and trash."

I am also considering the BMC SLC-01. I understand that responses will be biased (this is the Cervelo Forum), but does anybody have any thoughts on the Pro Machine. Any and all responses are greatly appreciated!

Jon H.


----------



## yankeesuperfan (Sep 24, 2007)

If you are worried about being uncomfortable because the Soloist Carbon is stiff remember more goes into a bike feeling stiff besides just the frame, such as tire pressure, saddle, gloves, and such


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Jon, I'm also 5' 6" and weight 138 lbs. I can't comment on the Soloist, but I test rode the R3 and found it to be very rough riding. Handling was fine and it was a fast bike, but those positives didn't outweigh the negatives. In this price range I can think of several bikes I'd rather have.


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks a lot PJ352. That's what I've heard from everybody. I talked to a 180 lbs. semi-pro at my lbs who rides a Soloist Carbon and he said it was super fast BUT it was a little tough on him and that it would tear me up since I'm fairly light. Thanks for your reply.

Yankeesuperfan - I will defanitely put a lot of thought into components and the rest of the build and it does have a meaningful impact on the ride quality of a bike. However, at this point, I am trying to figure out which frame btw. the two will be my best bet. Anyway, I'll keep your suggestion in mind. Thanks!

Jon


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

ECXkid04 said:


> Hey everyone, I am in the market for a new bike and surprise surprise, the Soloist Carbon is one of the bikes at the top of my list. However, I have heard from a number of different people that because of my size/build (I am 5'6" tall and weigh around 135 lbs.) the Soloist Carbon would beat me up. Is this true? Is the bike really too stiff for a 135 lbs. rider? The bike is supposedly lightning fast, and at $2800, it's an enticing option. Also, I received the following response to one of my threads in the Frams & Fork Forum:
> 
> "I'm your size and owned an R3 for 200 miles, before selling it. In a 51cm size, the geometry is goofy and it rides pretty rough. The Soloist has the same geometry. The front-center is shorter than any other brand of the the same size - the result of a short reach and a steep HTA. You'll have a huge amount of toe overlap.
> 
> ...


I ride and race on a Soloist Team for almost a yr now (4k miles or so). I am 5'6" and 135lbs too. I do not use carbon bars or stems, but have a one-position carbon seatpost (the same one on the Soloist Carbon). So talk about stiff! It's even worse when using a pair of Zipp 404's. There is no doubt that that the Soloist Carbon is a stiffer ride, more so than the R3. I know people that ride on both. I am used to riding on a harsh aluminum frame, since I do 6 hr rides and stuff. So now the arms and shoulders are not fatigued. But that's me. The Soloist Carbon is definitely more forgiving than the Team, but if you are looking for plusher ride, there are definitely more comfortable bikes. My teammate test rode a Soloist Carbon with Zipp 404 clinchers and he said it was like riding a jackhammer. And he's much heavier than me. At the same time I see tons of non racers riding a Soloist Carbon. If your choice is the Carbon Soloist, I would get a carbon handlebar or at the very least Bontrager Buzzkill barend dampeners. Obviously, the more potholes, grooves, expansion joints you ride over will affect your ride--just be careful to either avoid them or slightly raise your butt off the saddle when going over them. What kind of riding do you do and your mileage? 

One word of advice--if you're buying it b/c you want to start racing, don't buy carbon--not worth the money. Spend as little as you can on the frame and parts, and a decent wheelset. Used C-Dales are the best for that. 

Toe overlap exists on the 48cm and 51cm Cervelos (R3 and Soloists). The wheelbases are very short. You can't escape that fact. But you're supposed to use your body more than the bar to steer. The only time it may become an issue is at very low speeds and sharp turns, but I have never fallen or lost my balance due to tire overlap.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

*A picture*

Here's a photo of it btw. Also this sounds weird, but I am going to sell it (I have too many bikes, and my team is getting team bikes so I am going to be getting that instead). This 51cm Soloist will soon be on ebay or here (without the Zipps, pedals and computer though)


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm a little taller at 5'7", but I'm 130 on a heavy day, usually around 128 and I have an SLC-SL that is phenomenal.

My other bike is a Bianchi Ti frame, but the Cervelo fits so well and is comfortable enough that I'm torn as to which I want to ride in the 204 mile Seattle to Portland this year. The ti frame would be a comfy ride for sure, but I've even commuted to work a couple of times on my Soloist. I love it that much...


----------



## ibissteel (Sep 27, 2005)

*what size is your SLC?*

I'm your same height and have been looking at a 51 Soloist.


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

I ended up on a 51 which is a much better fit than my Bianchi 54. I have a short torso and it's easier to jack a seat way up than it is to make a 20mm stem.


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Cool guys. Thanks for all of the responses. I think I'm just going to have to guy and ride the thing and decide what I think of it for myself. I think I'm going to go with the regular Soloist Carbon rather than the SLC-SL because I'd be nervous as anything to race with that thing. I have the same feelings about the BMC. Anyway, thanks for all of your replies. You guys have been a HUGE help!


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

Had I been in the US when I bought my SLC, I would have taken advantage of Competitive Cyclist's Demo ride deal. You can get pretty much any bike they have as a demo shipped to you for a several days to try it out. I think it costs about $250, but they credit part of that toward your purchase if you buy one. 

I was very lucky that my SLC fit as well as it does, but it was a big gamble having never even ridden a Cervelo at the time.

Just my .02, and with the decline of the dollar, that isn't worth much now...

Jim


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

haha.. thanks jcolley. i was just on competitive cyclist today and it is pretty cool that they will let you demo a bike like that. they said they could ship one out and have it to my house by 1/18, which is quite impressive. i will see what kind of testing deal my LBS can put together and if it doesnt appeal to me, i will most likely go with competitive cyclist for a demo program.

your SLC-SL is beautiful btw. thanks again for your help!


----------

